# Anybody Else a Slow/Poor Responder to Stim Drugs?



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi,

My DH and I are going through our second round of DIUI.  During our first tx I was very slow to get going on the puregon and in the second week of stiming I switched to menopur.  This sped things up, I got basted on day 21 with one lead follie.  Sadly we got a BFN.  SO this cycle the clinic aimed to get 2-3 follies.  I started on Puregon again (higher dose) but after a 9 days, I had small follies but nothing major.  I switched to 75 Menopur for 3 days and got 3 x 11mm and 2 x 9mm.  Three more days of 75 Menopur and at scan yesterday I now have 1x 14mm and everything else is too small (hasn't changed or developed).  I am really gutted.

I just wondered if anybody else was the same, I know it only takes one, but what if my one doesn't contain an egg?  I am drinking lots of water and milk, eating eggs and chicken.  Would love to have some positive stories of people in a similar position.
xxx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Pheobs i too am on puregon and a slow responder. I started on 100 everyday the first one and got to basting on day 20 but on the 2nd they started me on 75 and i didn't get there at all (abandoned) then on the 3rd they started me on 100 but upped it to 150 everyday on day 10 and got to basting on day 19. Both cycles i had 3 mature follicles but BFN's. I have never had Menopur or been told to change but i think some of us are just abit slow on the uptake. 
Hoping that they grow soon for you but if you have any questions feel free to ask me. Not sure on the chicken etc for protein like they say as i'm a veggie but i do drink water and milk. 
Good luck Pheobs please let me know how it goes.


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Missy,

I have done the protein thing on both cycles, but it doesn't seem to make a difference.  I also take lots of supplements that I have read are good.  The nurse at my clinic says it just nature and there isn't anything I can do to control it, so just got to prey that the drugs have done their trick.
xx


----------



## littlerachywantsababy (Aug 28, 2010)

i'm a slowy too


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

You wanted to share the only one decent and true thing my ex ever said to me " ITS BETTER TO GO SLOW IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION THAN FAST IN THE WRONG ONE!"
good luck to you all


----------

